# Using old Sky box with Sky+



## Pique318 (7 Jul 2008)

Hi,

I'm thinking about finally giving in and getting Sky+ with the current offer of €49 for the box and €50 for the installation.

I've got an old Sky box from when I was renting a different house and brought it with me when we all moved out.

My question is, can I use the old box in the bedroom while leaving the Sky+ box in the sitting room? I think there's a 'loop' in the house which runs from the sitting room to the bedroom (2 aerial sockets in the wall in sitting room, one from roof and I think the other goes to the bedroom, plus a satellite screw-in connector in sitting room too.)

Could this work without having to pay for multiroom ?


----------



## Leo (7 Jul 2008)

To get another box hooked up, you'll need a separate feed from the dish. You'd also need an active Sky card in this box or one of those house cards available in the UK which will give you the free to air chanels.
Leo


----------



## tosullivan (11 Jul 2008)

the €49 deal for sky+ is only for new customers....still €149 for existing customers...how crap is that?


----------



## gebbel (11 Jul 2008)

tosullivan said:


> the €49 deal for sky+ is only for new customers....still €149 for existing customers...how crap is that?



It's really crap....I went ahead and paid the €149 after thinking the offer applied to all. The truth is that Sky misled existing customers like myself by originally not stating the T&C's clearly...and they admitted their mistake to me when I let them know how I felt! In the end I ordered it anyway as I had wanted it for a while.


----------



## tosullivan (11 Jul 2008)

no way will I pay 149....I am going to give them a call and appeal to their good nature


----------



## Wolverine (18 Jul 2008)

What would be stopping someone from disconnecting, and getting the other half to signing up ?

Would this work ?


----------



## fredg (18 Jul 2008)

get it.its fab.ye guys wont regret it.
its the one item i can think of that the advertising
is actually accurate.a fantastic invention,changes how 
you organise your tv watching.
have it 2 yrs,no problems.
i DONT work for sky!
F


----------



## Calebs Dad (20 Jul 2008)

just got sky+ installed on friday for €49 euro and am existing customer. phone them up ask for best deal, they will say nothing they can do to match new customer offer. Ask to be put through to customer service, once there ask about how to cancel subscription that you are thinking of going to NTL hey presto €49.00 for the lot............happy days


----------



## wigwam (25 Jul 2008)

Did you have to pay the €50 installation charge?


----------



## Calebs Dad (25 Jul 2008)

Nope all I paid was €49


----------



## gebbel (26 Jul 2008)

Calebs Dad said:


> Nope all I paid was €49



Then you got lucky. You should have been charged for the installation.


----------



## Calebs Dad (26 Jul 2008)

Wouldn't class it as lucky. That is what I was told by the Customer Service Representative when the order was put through and confirmed on invoice


----------



## Leo (28 Jul 2008)

Calebs Dad said:


> Wouldn't class it as lucky. That is what I was told by the Customer Service Representative when the order was put through and confirmed on invoice


 
What number did you ring?
Leo


----------



## Calebs Dad (28 Jul 2008)

The general sky number from sevices menu


----------



## Leo (29 Jul 2008)

Calebs Dad said:


> The general sky number from sevices menu


 
Thanks, was just wondering whether it was related to the new Sky Ireland arragements.
Leo


----------



## tosullivan (5 Aug 2008)

I just rang cancellations aswell and said I was seriously pi$$ed off that I wasn't able to get the same deal as a new customer after being a full Sky World package payer on direct debit for 8yrs and they offered me sky+ for €49.  However that involves having the box connected up to a telephone line for 12 months which I'm not prepared to do so its costing me an extra €36.50 to waiver that obligation.  Thumbs up..!!!!!!!!


----------



## pansyflower (7 Aug 2008)

> However that involves having the box connected up to a telephone line for 12 months


 
Please explain. 
Sky+ sounds interesting and I  am following your posts with interest.


----------



## tosullivan (7 Aug 2008)

pansyflower said:


> Please explain.
> Sky+ sounds interesting and I am following your posts with interest.


 ok, sky charged €49 for the sky+ box and the installation charge is free which is €50 if you are willing to leave your sky+box connected to a telephone line for a year.  If you are not willing or cannot do that then you pay an installation charge


----------



## paddyjnr (7 Aug 2008)

What's the problem with leaving the phoneline connected?? just wondering.


----------



## devslink (13 Aug 2008)

tosullivan said:


> the €49 deal for sky+ is only for new customers....still €149 for existing customers...how crap is that?


 
I chanced my arm and asked for the sky+ offer and they told me it was only for new customers.

I rang back later and went through to the cancellations dept, they asked why i was cancelling. I told them i wanted the sky+ offer and couldn't undersatnd why the flyer was sent out with my bill if it was only for new customers, i was put on hold for a few minutes....

....I'm getting sky+ installed next week for €49


----------



## jhegarty (13 Aug 2008)

pat murphy said:


> What's the problem with leaving the phoneline connected?? just wondering.



lots of people don't have phone lines these days


----------



## tosullivan (13 Aug 2008)

pat murphy said:


> What's the problem with leaving the phoneline connected?? just wondering.


 my phone line is in my hall which would mean dragging one 20ft across my wood floor in my living room out to it...not pretty


----------

